# Creatine: Beyond the Confusion ? Part II



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have not read Creatine: Beyond the Confusion – Part I, please do so before you read this article!Gittin’ Loaded, Yeeha! The common practice for taking creatine is to “load” creatine for five to seven days, then continue to take a “maintenance” amount indefinitely. For example, most supplement manufacturers recommend 20 grams of creatine [...]

*Read More...*


----------

